# How to get prescribed Adderall?



## FroShowDoe (May 1, 2013)

I took adderall a couple of times under the table and it helped me with many of my social and work related issues.

How can I get tested and what is the procedure that I should follow to get this testing done and get a prescription? (I live in Ontario, Canada btw)


----------



## mrn (Jul 19, 2012)

Adderall and Dexedrine are NOT good for SA. Sure, they will make you feel good and increased your self confidence, but nobody will want to be around you and although things may seem good, everyone is laughing and talking talking behind your back. You will seem ungrounded and obnoxious! I know from personal experience because I took these drugs and am now of the all stimulants and told by other how much better I am and how awful I looked and acted on them.


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

Just go to web md find common symptoms, and recite them to your doctor in a personalized way connecting them to your struggle in daily life. Just don't say outright you think you have adhd.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I fail to see how you tackled any issues under a table on adderal. That's actually incredible.


----------

